# Monitored Cycle



## Pamela39 (Apr 6, 2006)

We are hoping to do DE IVF later this year at the Lister. They recommend a monitored cycle beforehand to ensure a good endometrium development but it is my choice wether to go ahead or not.

I have had 4 IVF's with my own eggs and never had any problems with my endometrium.

I know its a different drug regime but I could do without the cost of the monitored cycle.

My local clinic do not request a minitored cycle.

Just wondered what other clinics do.

Thanks

Pam x


----------



## Pamela39 (Apr 6, 2006)

Would really appreciate some feedback on this. If I have had no repies does this mean you didn't have to have a monitored cycle? If thats the case I won't have one

Thanks 

Pam x


----------



## Pamela39 (Apr 6, 2006)

Anyone?

thanks

Pam


----------



## shellspain (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi Pamela.
I have just had IVF back in Feb using my own eggs and about to start DE IVF next month and Im not doing a monitored cycle. 
To be honest Ive never heard of it but then I live in Spain and am having my treatment here so maybe its different in the UK.

Good luck!

x


----------



## redmond (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi Pam,
I had my first DE cycle without dummy cycle because as like you I never had endometrium issues when doing IVF with my own eggs.  Sadly this was not sucessful and so have recently completed dummy cycle before trying again just to check if any issues that are effecting implantation.  Endometrium fine with good blood flow but did take biopsy which showed infection in lining which could be effecting implantation.  So I guess it isn't necessary to have dummy cycle but does give more information-suppose the choice is yours.  Hope my experiences helpful and goodluck with your treatment.


----------



## Pamela39 (Apr 6, 2006)

Thanks for the replies Shellspain & Redmond. Still not quite sure what I will do but I have a few months to make my mind up.

Wishing you both all the luck in the world with your next treatment it sounds like its about time we all hit the jackpot!

Take care

Pam x


----------

